# Laptop bag



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Need to buy a laptop bag. Needs to be safe and secure but also protect against knocks. Would be handy to have area for charger too. Size 15.6"

Any suggestions?



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If for moving around from place to place I'd go with a rucksack one. I used to have a standard one with shoulder strap, then a trolley type because I was carrying more. Now have a rucksack and much prefer it, no more neck pain, easier walking long distances with it. That, and as its smaller than my trolley, I'm much tidier and organised. :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I've had one off Amazon for about 3 years and it barely looks worn, it's backpack type one.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Backpack-A...computers&sprefix=sooson,computers,162&sr=1-7

I had one small issue with it, in that the stitching came apart in one section but the seller replaced without a quibble, and it's still going strong now.

Loads of room, padded straps etc.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree, rucksack type is best, more compartments to separate, laptop, power supply headphones and stationary etc, padded straps.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looking more at a bag as its just for home use but if we do take it anywhere its safe. Plus can be kept in its bag in a drawer

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Get a laptop sleeping bag if you don't take it much around, protects against bumps, scratches and you could carry itin any rucksack.
Is one of the most convenient well designed protection of your laptop.

As I carry mine daily and some more stuff, I carry mine in a Jeppesen pilot case 
https://www.flightstore.co.uk/pilot-supplies-c1/jeppesen-pilot-trolley-case-leather-p550
Rather than in a bag, superb protection and space for other stuff also.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

J306TD said:


> Looking more at a bag as its just for home use but if we do take it anywhere its safe. Plus can be kept in its bag in a drawer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Are you sure you really want a laptop bag ? Wife has one for her works laptop, yes, does have foam protection and all can be kept together, so in that respect perfect - but she doesn't like using it, uses my rucksack when going into work (so it's not obvious she's carrying a laptop). They're bulky and for what they are, for me wouldn't get one. I'd go for a laptop sleeve, they're neoprene and fit them well - I've one and it's brilliant, does add a little protection, especially if being kept in a drawer - perfect for that :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I bought a Targus rucksack years ago and it has been excellent.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

J306TD said:


> Looking more at a bag as its just for home use but if we do take it anywhere its safe. Plus can be kept in its bag in a drawer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


For my Surface Pro which I just keep in the house, I have something similar to this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/360°Protec...keywords=laptop+sleeve&qid=1620666385&sr=8-40

I can't find the one I actually have but it's virtually the same. Protects it and has a pocket for the charger.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys a sleeve does sound like a good idea 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I bought a Targus rucksack years ago and it has been excellent.


Me too. Had it for probably a decade or so and still going strong.

Andy.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a Tucano Second Skin microfibre/peachskin sleeve for my MBP 13"

Think I've had it since 2013 and its still like new.
Soft outside, soft inside.
Just a really nice piece of kit.

If I'm going anywhere I usually stick that inside my messenger style laptop bag.
The in laws bought it me a few Christmas's ago as a stocking filler

Its a James Bond 007 bag. 
Its great tbh

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/1122024263


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Forgot about this got hold of a Dell one for £15 delivered brand new

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very good :thumb:


----------

